# michigan atv forums?



## stickem (Oct 31, 2007)

any? anybody know of any? or good clubs?


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

http://www.atvoffroad.net/forums/cmps_index.php

http://atvfrontier.com/index.php


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

It depends on what your meaning of ''good ATV clubs'' is?

If alls you want to do is find a group of folks that like to get together and ride/talk about who's bringing the hot dogs,chips and pop to the next trail ride, its may be tough to beat the club that Encore stated. 

HOWEVER,
If your looking for a club that likes to not only involve themselves in trailrides ect, but also has the leadership and balls to take on the hard POLITICAL issues/folks concerning your ORV sport, history will prove that your looking in the wrong place.

Earlier this year when I first heard of the new proposed 30.50 ORV sticker, I presented it to a former ATV club for their reveiw and responses. For reasons that I PROVED thru the years, I rejected this ORV sticker increase from $16.25 up to $30.50..Without warning or even a phone call, I was than banned from again using their ATV site for sharing the SAME exact opinions that most of them share with me today.

GOOD ATV CLUBS?

There's more to a ATV club than hot dogs and pop :lol:


----------

